# [multimedia] Serveur de musique

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Je voudrais disposer d'un service de musique dans mon réseau local. J'ai déjà installé le serveur mediatomb qui rempli bien son office. Mais c'est pas vraiment fait pour la musique. De même, j'ai installé Ampache, qui est génial pour Amarok ou pour écouter la musique au boulot. Mais ça fait pas ce que je veux ...

Ce dont j'ai besoin ?

Un serveur media adapté à la musique, compatible upnp (comme ça je peux ecouter la musique sur mon home cinema).

Des conseils ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> Ce dont j'ai besoin ?
> 
> Un serveur media adapté à la musique, compatible upnp (comme ça je peux ecouter la musique sur mon home cinema).

 

Précise, parce que "adapté à la musique", je ne vois pas ce que c'est.

Surtout que "uPnP" pour écouter sur un home cinéma, c'est pas vraiment comme si il y avait watmille fonctionnalités annexes... Genre streamer les fichiers avec les tags et puis?  :Smile: 

----------

## 22decembre

bah, j'aimerais qu'il me propose de lire des morceaux de musique dans un ordre coherent (par album ou par artiste, c'est un minimum) plutôt que de les streamer dans l'ordre alphabetiques des noms de fichiers…

Sinon, pas vraiment de fonctions en plus, c'est vrai… Du moment que ça me balance pas Rihanna après Bach, ça m'ira je pense…

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour autant que je sache, lorsque j'avais essayé mediatomb, il y a une "vue" fichiers (celle qui te sied peu), et des vues "logiques" d'après les infos qu'il a pu extraire lors de ses scans. Or, justement, il me semblait qu'il y avait des catégories (par artiste par exemple). Mais je peux me tromper (la vieillitude qui se fait sentir?  :Smile: ).

Je pense que dans une certaine mesure, tu dois pouvoir bien customiser certaines vues, limite les créer toi-même avec un peu de scripting.

Je te laisse creuser (edit: creuser, c'est un s, pas un v, ahem).

----------

